# Hop Crop Statistics



## Yob (11/3/16)

I found this interesting, thought I'd share it.





From HERE


----------



## droid (11/3/16)

Were the years prior to 01/02 similar Yob? It's looks to have flattened off immediately after 02 and remained fairly even since...what was happening back then?


----------



## Yob (11/3/16)

probably reduced yield and acreage to maintain a higher commodity price..

pure speculation


----------



## MastersBrewery (11/3/16)

Year 2003 nearly half of the previous year in acreage and has stayed that way since, production per acre seems fairly stable though. Did someone big in hops get out or go under back then?


----------



## Yob (11/3/16)

Before my time, I'll ask the question of someone who may know though


----------



## Yob (11/3/16)

Quoted from email

"I believe HPA shut down farms in Scottsdale and Gunns Plains that year. Super Pride was one of the highest alpha hops in the 90s and was sort after for making ISO extract. In the 2000s there were other higher alpha hops available so HPA decided to cut down on their production....."

Truncated


----------



## droid (11/3/16)

ah - nice work mate! Cheers eh


----------



## Spiesy (11/3/16)

If those stats are right, it looks like HPA fell well short of their planned 20% increase in production from 2013-2015. That graph shows only a 6% increase, if I'm reading it right.

EDIT: the linked article would have more than likely concerned 2014 and 2015 harvests, and beyond.


----------



## MastersBrewery (11/3/16)

Thanks for the thoughts/info lads, I find the hops production/market difficult to understand, don't get me wrong here I know there needs to be demand for a product. I also understand the HB market is of little consequence to a multi acre farmer who in the end has to justify to himself blood sweat and tears the the hot sun. But when what we call bulk (450g+) is climbing into the $30+ range, and your regular 100g baggies have lifted by 20-30% in some cases(past 12-18 months). I feel someone somewhere misplaced a decimal point. I'm not quite the HOP ADDICT some are; but sheesh beers need some bitterness and flavour.... some times aroma is good too.

Hell arnotts don't go changing their recipes every year, stability is in order!


----------



## Yob (11/3/16)

When you combine the needs of all the start up breweries, combine with shitful seasonal weather conditions and home brewers still sitting on bottom rung, supply and demand is a spiteful biatch.. 

Farms literally can't get established fast enough to keep up with global demand currently.. 

Keep in mind also, we are at the START of the Northern hemisphere harvest supply, with Australian supply down as well, it's shaping up to be a terrible year for supply.


----------

